# Question? How do you remove vinyl letters from banners?



## mrwacky (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi gang,

I have approximately 24 sales banners. They are 24" X 72" and 24" X 96". The banners are in great shape, so I thought I would remove the old vinyl letters, clean the banners up real good and re-use them. I was told to use a hair dryer to heat up the letters and remove them. This turned out to be tedious. 

Is there a chemical solution to this problem. Something I can spray on the letters that release them easily?

Thanks


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

mrwacky said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I have approximately 24 sales banners. They are 24" X 72" and 24" X 96". The banners are in great shape, so I thought I would remove the old vinyl letters, clean the banners up real good and re-use them. I was told to use a hair dryer to heat up the letters and remove them. This turned out to be tedious.
> 
> ...


Vinyl by its nature is impervious to liquids. Anything that would dissolve the vinyl (turning it into a gooey mess) would attack the banner.

I did a little searching and did find this though.

http://www.westendproducts.com/vinyloff.htm


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I havent heard of anything like that.a hair dryer can be tedious for sure so i get a bit ahead with the blower and peel off with the hand that follows, i find it speeds thing up especially if you can lift the vinyl off without leaving the glue on the banner.
I also clamp at least on edge down with a strip of wood and some clamps to hold the banner down.
Sometimes its better to replace banners as they are pretty cheap.
...ouch the fingers...


----------



## MoHntr (Oct 20, 2009)

Heat gun would be better, you will find the "sweet spot" temp where the vinyl pulls off easily leaving hardly any residue behind. I have also used a 500 watt light shining on the banner from a couple feet. This will heat a larger area. You have to keep checking till you get to the right temp. I use "ALL-OFF" adhesive remover for the remaining glue. Good luck


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

I have had to modify a few banners and I found it works best if you can heat it from the back side. This weaken the bond between the banner and the adhesive and not the bond between the vinyl and the adhesive. Much less cleanup!


----------

